# Royalty Ambulance



## alf5118 (Oct 6, 2010)

They are now based out of LA City, they were stationed in Glendale, CA
They are run by Armenians
the Owner is named Armen
the cousin dispatcher is Avo
the owners wife is the medicare biller
and they run a shady company.

Ambulances with no air conditioning, they dont have all supplies needed and they go outside of LA county to pick up patients.
these guys will pay 9 an hour and cheat you on your paycheck.

they do many dialysis centers and they buy the physicians coffee and donuts to try and get more patients.

and they also transport "patients" who are ambulatory.

this is a really shady company which needs to get shut down by the feds.

CHP needs to fine these guys big time

i currently work 24hour shifts for the company. i dont want to give out my name.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 6, 2010)

Report them if they are that bad.  Bad mouthing a company online does not do anything for the patients you imply could be hurt by them.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2010)

alf5118 said:


> They are now based out of LA City, they were stationed in Glendale, CA
> They are run by Armenians This matters why?
> the Owner is named Armen
> the cousin dispatcher is Avo
> ...



Like Medic said, venting on the net won't get you anywhere. If you feel you have a case against them, go talk to the proper authorities in your area


----------



## looker (Oct 7, 2010)

I am confused why does it makes a different by whom its run or who does billing for a company. You do know that ac is not required to be in working order either by ladot or chp as it's not checked by either of those agency. 

Is there a law that says you can't pick up patient outside of la county? Or do you mean they are not permitted to work there? Please clarify this comment. 

Patient might be ambulatory but do not mean they can use regular vehicle/bus/taxi or even w/c van. Let say pt can walk 20-30 feet using a walker. His building got stairs and as such can't get down safely. So while this person technically is ambulatory, he/she still qualifies for ambulance transportation legally.

edit:Sounds more like you're not happy with being paid $9 an hour and i am also guessing they do not pay for full 24 hours unless you're working those hours. Yes it's totally legal.

edit2:"they do many dialysis centers and they buy the physicians coffee and donuts to try and get more patients." Not really illegal. Now if they paid them money for the patients that would be totally illegal.


----------

